# .NET and More > Microsoft Azure and Cloud Dev >  .Net App on the cloud

## JMatt2

Not sure if correct forum. I created a .net app. Can I upload it to a cloud and have purchasers then access the app on their pc's? Will it work? Thanks for the help

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

What kind of app is this? Web or desktop?

If it is a web app then hosting it in the cloud will certainly allow people to access it, however handling purchasing and access would be something the application would need to deal with.

If your question is about something else then if you could provide more detail someone might be able to offer a bit more specific advice.

----------


## JMatt2

> What kind of app is this? Web or desktop?
> 
> If it is a web app then hosting it in the cloud will certainly allow people to access it, however handling purchasing and access would be something the application would need to deal with.
> 
> If your question is about something else then if you could provide more detail someone might be able to offer a bit more specific advice.


Thank you.. it is a desktop application. It uses several small access databases. I was hoping that it could be used by end users through the cloud rather than selling individual cd's . Do you thing the cloud could be used that way if its a desktop application? John

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

If it is a desktop application then they are still likely to need to install the application locally, you could certainly share the installer out from the cloud but that isn't the same thing as running it from the cloud.

If you didn't want the customers to install the application locally you could provide a virtual machine in the cloud that they connect to using RDP, however this could work out very expensive depending on the size, number and up time of the the virtual machines in question.

----------


## JMatt2

> If it is a desktop application then they are still likely to need to install the application locally, you could certainly share the installer out from the cloud but that isn't the same thing as running it from the cloud.
> 
> If you didn't want the customers to install the application locally you could provide a virtual machine in the cloud that they connect to using RDP, however this could work out very expensive depending on the size, number and up time of the the virtual machines in question.


Thank you very much you opened my eyes quite a bit on the ability of a cloud... John

----------

